# Steel stakes for windsocks



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

When you use stakes do you always use stainles steel? What size and how much does it usually run you per stake? Do you sharpen them?

Thanks
Reid


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I use all stainless, I have 21" and 24" and they run me anywhere from .90 to 1.20 a piece, although I know they are more right now due to the high cost of steel. None of mine are sharpened and I have never needed them to be - they go in the ground with ease unsharpened.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

thanks J.D. so you hunt the hard corn fields , and they go in well unsharpened? Cause thats waht we are usually in .


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I hunt baked out cow pastures and they go in fine - ive never seen a cornfield that is so dry you cant use wooden dowels. The pasture I hunt sometimes is so dry you cant even get a wooden dowel 1/2 inch in the ground but steel goes in fine.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

What about alum. of comparable dia.? Lighter? Cheaper? As sturdy?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I found Alum rod 3/8 diam by 12 foot lengths for just over $4.00 each in Dodge center at Mcneilus steel. It seems very stiff yet lightweight.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Aluminum will still bend on hard ground. Stainless Steel is the way to go.


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

stick with the steel and a 2nd choice---go with wood :sniper:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

K guys, thanks. Typical dia. is 3/8. Thought I saw Chris talking about 3/16 in ss. 3/16 in ss adequate? If so, think you could almost grommet through a 1/2" strap stiffner, making the grommet connection really secure and limiting wear. What do you think?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Already been done Dan. 3/16th stainless steel, grommets the whole nine yards. Hustads are all done this way. I have some stainless stakes at home waiting for some windsocks to be put on them. Can bring some tonight to the range if I remember.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GG what size grommets do you use or does it matter as long as the stake goes through??


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Tell you what you get yourself 2 feet of 1/4 alum and bend a loop on top and sharpen the end and try it out in hard ground. Do the same with your 3/16 ss rod. The weight is the factor for me I would sooner carry around the alum than the ss rod any day. The 1/4 alum will stand up to any frozen ground or hard ground


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would like to see and use some aluminum. I have no expierience with them so I can't say one is better than the other. They can get heavy if you have to carry them but usually we drive or have a four wheeler so it isn't a factor. Then it all comes down to cost if they work the same.

Can't remember what size off hand, I think size O but not exactly sure. Ask hoggr he will know. Use the smallest that slides easily then you can use the bolt retainers to hold them up. Works slick.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Jed, that would be great on the stake. Could you bring one of your completed blues too?

Actually, could you bring all of your decoys - I think I could have them back to you by mid October or so.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was thinking about making some stakes this summer for my windsocks. Ill make extra's for 1.25, but that is if i get the time to do it.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I have almost 12 dozen windsocks on Jims 18 inch aluminum 3/16" stakes and they work well but are to short and they do bend a little easy. You can always go back and rebend them though. I am thinkin about buying some 28.5 inch powder coated steel stakes from Tony Toye. He sais they work well.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Goose does that Tony Toye have a web site? If so can you PM the address? Thank you!!


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

If you are a part of huntingsnows.com you can reach him there otherwise you could give me your email and Ill give it to him. You can PM me if you would like.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Does he not have a website? Just want to check his stuff out if he does. I have no real need to contact him.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

He has a sight for his guide service but it doesnt say anything about stakes, its a link of huntingsnows.com I have tried to find the real adress but cant find it any other place.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks Goose! I hope my last post did not sound snooty. I saw on the 10,000 decoy video that he sold stuff so I just firgured there might be a website. Thanks for the info!!


----------

